# Blazer ammo in Super Ultra Carry



## chip80 (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a gunshop owner tell me not to use Blazer (alum jacketed) ammo in 1911s because it scratches the chamber. Is there any truth to this? I'd like to use the ammo because it is cheap and feeds well.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Call me skeptical. Aluminum cases will not harm your gun's chamber. People shoot steel cased ammo with no problems. Steel is much harder than aluminum or brass. Thousands of people have shot millions of rds of Blazer ammo with no ill effects. 
The BS flag smilie would be helpful occasionally...


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

From Bushmaster:
DO NOT USE: CCI Blazer 9mm Aluminum Cased Ammunition in blowback operation guns (i.e. our 9mm Carbine and Pistol) They don't say why. Aluminum is more brittle than brass, and the aluminum cases are not recommended for reloading. Maybe your dealer was talking about a ruptured case that could mar the finish with a sharp edge. Perhaps he could clarify his statement and you could updates us? 
Eli


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> From Bushmaster:
> DO NOT USE: CCI Blazer 9mm Aluminum Cased Ammunition in blowback operation guns (i.e. our 9mm Carbine and Pistol) They don't say why. Aluminum is more brittle than brass, and the aluminum cases are not recommended for reloading. Maybe your dealer was talking about a ruptured case that could mar the finish with a sharp edge. Perhaps he could clarify his statement and you could updates us?
> Eli


The whole blow-back thing is a non-issue in this instance. 
I'm assuming that the gun we are discussing is this one: Kimber America » Super Carry Ultra
(Nice gun by the way.)
I can't see why Blazers would be a problem in his application.


----------



## chip80 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I will inquire in more detail next time I'm at the range - that's where one of the employees told me not to use Blazer in 1911s.


----------

